# Packard Bell ixTreme M5740 aufrüsten, was sinnvoll?



## hell046 (27. Dezember 2014)

*Packard Bell ixTreme M5740 aufrüsten, was sinnvoll?*

Hallo Leute,

mir ist ein Packard Bell ixTreme M5740 ins Haus getrudelt und meine Freundin würde den gerne weiter benutzen, wobei der PC nicht mehr an geht, es scheint das Mainboard zu sein oder das Netzteil, das werde ich aber  noch herausfinden. 

Jetzt soll mit geringen Aufwand ein kleiner Zocker PC draus gemacht werden, meine Freundin spielt eigentlich nur AION. So viel zu den Anforderungen. 
Ich selbst kenne mich ganz gut mit PCs aus und habe mir schon 2 Stück selber zusammengebaut, also das ist alles kein Problem, nur hab ich keine Ahnung was aktuell Kaufbar ist und was sich bei dem PC noch lohnt. 

Hier die Specs vom PC soweit ich das herausfinden konnte: 


 
                                         Modell                                                                              ixtreme M5740                                      
                                         Prozessor                                                                              Intel Core i5                                     750
 
                                         Taktfrequenz                                                                              2660 MHz                                      
                                         Arbeitsspeicher                                                                              6 GB                                     DDR3-SDRAM
 
                                         Festplatte (HDD)                                                                              1000 GB                                     SATA2
 
                                         Optisches - Laufwerk                                                                              DVD-Brenner DL                                      
                                         Modell (Grafik)                                                                              GeForce GT 220                                      
                                         Anschlüsse                                                                              HDMI / DVI / VGA                                      
                                         Gesamtkapazität HDD                                                                              1000 GB                                     

Netzteil 250W nur

Der Prozessor scheint mit schon ganz gut zu passen, vielleicht kann ich den noch etwas OC. Die Grafikkarte ist jetzt nicht so das Weltwunder und das Mainboard muss ja eh neu. Evtl. muss dann wohl auch das Netzteil neu gekauft werden. 


Würde mich über Tipps freuen wie man den PC noch retten und gut gebrauchen könnte!


----------



## hell046 (29. Dezember 2014)

So habe jetzt ein paar Sachen überprüft. Die Festplatte läuft einwandfrei und der Arbeitsspeicher sowie Prozessor läuft auch. Es scheint entweder die Graka zu sein oder das Mainboard. Das Bios piept beim starten wie folgt: 1x lang, 2x kurz. Das wiederholt sich dauerhaft. Laut Code heißt das soweit ich weiß, das Mainboard findet die Graka nicht oder die Graka ist kaputt. Ist das soweit richtig?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Also, wenn möglich, dann bau doch mal eine andere Karte ein - wenn das klappt, weißt Du ja bescheid    Die Codes könnten halt je nach Board dann doch was anderes bedeuten. Aber WEIL es überhaupt Fehlerbeeps gibt, deutet es darauf hin, dass das Board noch zumindest teilweise okay ist.

Und auch ansonsten: wenn das Board okay ist, dann wäre definitiv eine Grafikkarte das, was man unbedingt dazukaufen sollte. Die Nvidia 200er-Generation ist inzwischen uralt (eine aktuelle 100€-Karte ist schneller als die allerbeste Sinlge-GPU-Karte der 200er Generation) UND die GT 220  war damals schon nicht für Spiele geeignet. Eine AMD R7 260X reicht dann sicher locker (100-110€), dazu ein neues Netzteil für 40€. Man könnte vlt wegen des Alters der HDD auch an eine SSD denken, auch wenn das Board vlt nur SATA2 hat. Mit der SSD läuft Windows und der Alltag dann gefühlt viel viel schneller, und für 50€ gibt es auch schon eine mit 128GB, was für Windows, alle Programme + AION und auch noch einiges an Bildern&co ausreicht. Die HDD kann man ja als Datenlaufwerk noch drinlassen.

Kannst Du denn rausfinden, was für ein Board es genau ist? Der Steckplatz für die Grafikkarte ist aber PCIe? Kannst du leicht erkennen: PCIe hat relativ nah an der Seite, wo die Gehäuserückseite ist, nen Steg, also shr weit links im Slot - AGP hat den eher mitte, leicht nach rechts Richtung Gehäusefront http://www.malbred.com/nuke/images/states/videocard/03/agpe.jpg


----------



## hell046 (30. Dezember 2014)

So ich hatte mal ne andere Graka drin, läuft. CMOS Fehler kam, Bios Batterie leer. So neue gekauft, eingebaut. Also die Graka hat die Grätsche gemacht. 

Dachte mir schon das die GT220 schrott ist. Das Mainboard ist irgendeins von Packard Bell, kann dir dazu ncihts genaueres sagen. Aber Die Graka ist PCIe, soweit kenne ich mich noch aus  Der Typ vom Mediamarkt hatte den PC ja nichtmal an bekommen, bei mir läuft er jetzt wieder. 

Momentan soll nicht so viel investiert werden in den PC. Also die Lösung mit Netzteil für ca. 35€ plus ne Graka im 100€ Bereich scheint ganz gut. Der Prozessor sollte dafür ja noch gut Leistung haben? So schlecht ist der ja nicht soweit ich mich da noch auskenne. SSD kann man sich dann später überlegen. 

Also du würdest die R7 260x empfehlen? Würde dann ein 350W Netzteil reichen? Denke schon oder...



Ich muss mal für meinen PC eine Thread eröffnen, der braucht auch mal was a la 7970 Graka.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Hier zB be quiet! System Power 7 350W ATX 2.31 (BN141) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das reicht sicher. Der i7 750 braucht unter Volllast inkl. einer Grafikkarte 180W => Test: Intel Core i5-750, Core i7-860 und Core i7-870 (Seite 33) - ComputerBase  da wurde eine 9800 GTX (nicht die neue GTX 980, sondern 9800, also uralt  )  verwendet. Dann zB diese R7 260X  MSI R7 260X 2GD5 OCV1, Radeon R7 260X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V293-043R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  die braucht maximal 100-110W. Das sind zusammen also keine 300W. Mit nur 1GB RAM kostet die R7 260X keine 100€ XFX Radeon R7 260X Aluminium Edition, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (R7-260X-ZNJ4) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ich weiß aber nicht, ob das bei AION reicht oder nicht. 



Wegen ner 7970: eine AMD R9 280X wäre ca auf dem Level einer 7970 und ab 210€ zu haben, aber aktuell gibt es von Asus ne Aktion mit 30€ Cashback für eine R9 290, die aktuelle 260-270€ kostet - d.h. für effektiv 230-240€ wäre einer R9 290 drin. Die ist ca 25% schneller als eine R9 280X. Und auch andere R9 290 kosten 260-270€. Kleiner Nachteil: die sind sehr stromhungrig - aber die ähnlich starke (6-7% schnellere) GTX 970 mit sehr gutem Strombedarf kostet dafür dann direkt 300€ aufwärts.


----------



## hell046 (30. Dezember 2014)

Danke nochmal!

Würdest du dann eher zum 300W Netzteil greifen oder 350W. Also von mir aus braucht der kein 350W Netzteil wenn 300W schon reichen, nur wenn 350W jetzt nur 5€ mehr kosten, ist das vielleicht ne gute Reserve zum Aufrüsten. 

AION braucht dann schon 2GB. 104€ sind aber ziemlich gut, vielleicht gebraucht noch für 60€ zu bekommen, da muss ich mal schauen.


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2014)

Ich würde auf keinen Fall nur 300W nehmen - ein wenig Puffer nach oben sollten sein, und so oder so ist manch ein "billiges" 350W-Modell vlt sogar zu wenig - das BeQuiet ist aber zudem noch recht gut. Wenn man später weiter aufrüsten will, würde ich sogar lieber die 400W-Version nehmen be quiet! System Power 7 400W ATX 2.31 (BN142)  die hat auch nativ 2 PCIe-Stecker, die nötig wären für eine Grafikkarte wie die R9 270X.


----------



## hell046 (30. Dezember 2014)

An den 5€ Aufpreis sollte es dann nicht scheitern, werde mich mal nach der Grafikkarte und dem Netzteil umschauen.


----------



## hell046 (5. November 2015)

Vorerst liegt eine alte 5870er herum und Netzteil wird jetzt gekauft. Ja, es passiert erst jetzt was, hat etwas gebraucht. 

Würde das 400watt Netzteil ausreichen um die 5870 zu betreiben? Falls nein, macht es überhaupt Sinn dann ein stärkeres für die 5870 zu nehmen? 

Der PC Besitzer möchte am besten nur das Netzteil erneuern und die 5870 verwenden wobei sich bei mir die Frage stellt ob das von der Leistung und dem Stromverbrauch sinnvoll gegenüber einer 100€ r7 wäre?

OK, laut Benchmarks ist die 5870 leicht besser und verbraucht so 40watt mehr im Ernstfall. Also das sollte mit dem 400watt bquiet hinhauen.


----------



## hell046 (10. November 2015)

Hallo nochmal, 

erstmal vielen Dank für die super Beratung! Das Netzteil ist klasse und zudem nichtmal teuer, im Laden gabs nur ab 500watt und 60€. Die 400 Watt Teile hatten meistens nur 1 Graka stecker. Das Bequiet ist echt top. Der PC läuft jetzt mit der 5870, Netzteil macht auch alles mit, perfekt. 

Jetzt hab ich gesehen, nur 3GB Ram im Dual Channel Modus. Total komisch, ich hätte wenigstens 2x2gb erwartet. Naja, jetzt soll möglichst günstig der Arbeitsspeicher erweitert werden. Der Eingebaute ist von Samsung und nennt sich "M378B5673EH1-CH9". Kann ich einfach irgendeinen nehmen, oder muss der zu den vorhandenen passen? Hab gelesen es gibt sonst Probleme mit dem Speichercontroller. Gibt es da auch spezielle Empfehlungen was Sinn macht, auf 6gb hoch z.b?

Andere Frage noch nebenbei: Für einen i5 750 läuft der PC mir persönlich irgendwie zu langsam im normalen Windows Betrieb. Es ist Windows 10 drauf und so viel langsamer als mein i7 920 dürfte der PC ja eigentlich nicht sein. Liegt das eventuell am Arbeitsspeicher oder ist doch noch etwas anderes Kaputt oder angeknackst?


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2015)

Hast du denn eine 64Bit-Version von Windows installiert? Denn nur dann kannst du auch mehr als 4GB nutzen, und ansonsten kann es auch anders/falsch angezeigt werden. 

Oder hast du einfach nur 3x 1GB drin? 

Zum "langsamer" kann ich leider nicht viel sagen. vlt ist einfach auch nur schon die Festplatte zu lahm?


----------



## hell046 (10. November 2015)

Ja 64 Bit. 32 lohnt sich in meinen Augen nicht mehr. Es sind 1x 2gb und 1x 1gb drin. Warum auch immer.


----------



## Herbboy (10. November 2015)

hell046 schrieb:


> Ja 64 Bit. 32 lohnt sich in meinen Augen nicht mehr. Es sind 1x 2gb und 1x 1gb drin. Warum auch immer.


 okay, also, wenn du sichergehen willst, dann nimm lieber 3x2GB neu von der gleichen Sorte. Hier, irgendeinen von denen, und davon halt dann drei Stück bestellen: Speicher mit Bauform: DIMM, Einzelmodulgröße: 2GB, Speichertakt ab 1333MHz, Mindestspannung: 1.50V, Maximalspannung: 1.50V Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   die Kits mit 3x2GB lohnen sich nicht.


----------



## hell046 (10. November 2015)

Warum eigentlich 3 Rams, dachte man soll in dem Fall immer dual Channel betreiben, also entweder 2 Bausteine oder gleich 4.


----------



## Herbboy (11. November 2015)

Ich dachte jetzt, weil du 6GB Riegel drin hattest, dass du Sockel 1366 hast (3x2 eben) - aber jetzt seh ich, dass es Sockel 1156 ist. In dem Fall nimmst du natürlich 2 Riegel, nicht 3.


----------



## hell046 (29. Dezember 2015)

So, tolle Sache, neue 2x4GB Ram gekauft, in diesem Fall von Ballistix. DDR3 1.5V 1600. Soweit so gut, in letzter Zeit spinnt der PC aber. Ab und zu geht einfach garnichts mehr, man will starten und drückt auf den Knopf aber es passiert garnichts. Knopf überbrückt, auch nichts. Wenn ich etwas an den USB Steckern rumspielen und an den Kabeln geht es manchmal auf einmal wieder. Da das Netzteil  neu ist und das Mainboard immer wenn der Strom ab war einen CMOS Fehler ausspuckt, denke ich es ist das Board. Die Knopfzelle wurde schon erneuert, trotzdem heißt es immer CMOS Fehler, als wäre diese wieder leer. Bei einem PC-Spezi gewesen, der meinte auch das Board wird wohl im Eimer sein. 

Ach ja zum Ram: Den eingebaut, Strom ging an, aber es kam nichtmal der Boot Bildschirm vom Mainboard. 

Naja egal, jetzt denke ich ist es angebracht ein Mainboard zu kaufen. Die folgende Frage stellt sich aber: Entweder ich kaufe ein neues Mainboard+CPU Kühler und übertakte den ähnlich wie bei meinem andern "guten" PC. Auf 4ghz sollte ich den i5 noch bekommen und dann passt das mit den 8GB Ram wieder. Oder, da es fast kein 1156 Board zu finden gibt, gleich neues Mainboard samt CPU (evtl ähnlich teuer?) und dort die neu gekauften 8gb einbauen und das benutzen. 

Ist halt die Frage was mehr Sinn macht, noch ein 1156 Board finden (wobei ich keins gefunden habe, nur ausverkauft oder sehr teuer), oder direkt aufrüsten. Nur da wüsste ich auf anhieb nicht was man preiswertes kaufen kann an Intel Prozessoren. Übertakten wäre auch eine Option, also falls es da z.b einen super neuen i5 gibt, der günstig ist mit viel Übertaktungspotenzial und dann sehr "schnell" läuft, ist das natürlich auch eine Idee. 

Für jegliche Tipps bin ich offen


----------



## hell046 (1. Januar 2016)

Update: Glücklicherweise ließ sich ein richtig gutes Mainboard für den alten i5 günstig auftreiben. Asus P7p55d wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, damit wäre sogar übertakten dann ein Kinderspiel mit passenden neuen CPU Kühler. Die 8GB Ram laufen auch, jetzt soll damit Star Wars Battlefront gespielt werden und die 5870 machts nicht mehr mit. 

Im Blick ist eine r9 270x oder eine r9 280.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Januar 2016)

hell046 schrieb:


> Update: Glücklicherweise ließ sich ein richtig gutes Mainboard für den alten i5 günstig auftreiben. Asus P7p55d wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe, damit wäre sogar übertakten dann ein Kinderspiel mit passenden neuen CPU Kühler. Die 8GB Ram laufen auch, jetzt soll damit Star Wars Battlefront gespielt werden und die 5870 machts nicht mehr mit.
> 
> Im Blick ist eine r9 270x oder eine r9 280.


  was ist mit ner R9 380? Die 200er sind nämlich an sich nur noch Restposten, da musst du schauen, ob du nen guten Preis findest. Die R9 280er, die ich finde, sind nicht günstiger als eine R9 380, das macht also dann keinen Sinn, die R9 280 zu nehmen. Die R9 270X gibt es vereinzelt für 160-170€, aber da es die R9 380 schon für 180€ gibt, macht auch das keinen Sinn. Was wolltest du denn ausgeben?

Oder meinst du gebraucht?


----------



## hell046 (14. Januar 2016)

Habe eine r9 270x gefunden für 90€ in der Toxic Variante. Denke das geht in Ordnung. Gebraucht ja.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2016)

hell046 schrieb:


> Habe eine r9 270x gefunden für 90€ in der Toxic Variante. Denke das geht in Ordnung. Gebraucht ja.


  jo, das wäre okay


----------

